# Carving Bar on a Stihl 024AV ???



## KIGX

I have been wanting to try some chainsaw carving using a Stihl 024 AV that I have. Local Stihl dealer says I can't put a carving bar on it because the bars won't fit. I was thinking a 12 inch bar, dime tip, 1/4 inch chain. I would need the bar, the chain, and a different drive sprocket. Can this be done?? If so, where do I get the parts?

I have not yet done any chainsaw carving but I have used chainsaws a lot. I could try the regular bar on the 024 to get started but have been thinking that a carving bar may be safer in terms of kickback from the nose. Is that true or not?

Thanks


----------



## rb142

Try this:

Bailey's - 12" Carving Kit for Stihl 017, 018, 019T, MS 170/171/180/181/190/191


----------



## cowboyvet

A carving bar does have less area to cause kick back but i would still try my hand at carving with a regular bar first to see if you have the knack / taste for it. Most carvers use a regular bar for a large portion of the carving and switch to a dime tip for the final finish / detail work. I did several carvings when I started before I picked up a dime tip. The dime tip made details easier and better looking but on the majority of the carving I still use a stihl bar for 90% of the work. Good luck and take it slow as carving is all about using a saw in every way they tell you not to.


----------



## KIGX

It actually looks like I can't get a carving bar for an 024. Uses a different bar mount and sprocket than a lot of other saws. Probably a good thing anyway. I did my first carving today - taking the advice to just use the normal saw - and I think an 024 is a bit heavy for carving, or I'm just getting too old.

Anyway, did a bear based on jamie D..'s book. More or less looks like a bear so I'm hooked. I think I attached a picture.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rb142

Nice first bear.

What bar mount and sprocket does the 024 use? You should be able to find a carving bar for pretty much any Stihl.

It's useful for carving to have more than one saw anyway, if you possibly can. Then you can run a standard bar for the roughing cuts and just switch to the dime tip for the details. Switching can be a pain. If you can't find a bar for your 024, you might keep a regular bar there and find another small saw for the dime tip.


----------



## KIGX

rb142:

The Stihl dealer says the 024 has a different bar mount but I am with you and I think it is standard. The manual says it uses a Stihl Rollomatic. He said something about a 303 mount but I didn't pay too much attention only heard that it wouldn't work. I have been more concerned about getting a sprocket to drive a 1/4 inch chain. The 024 uses a sprocket that is integral with the clutch 'cover' - a 7-tooth for 0.325 inch chain. See pic. 

The service manual indicates that an 024 is essentially the same as an 026, MS240, and an MS260.

But, as you say, maybe I should get a smaller saw and put the carving bar on it.


----------



## cowboyvet

I agree and believe it is the same as a 026. That said you can get the bar and sprocket both from Bailey's. Go down to the sponsor section and talk with Grande Dog. He will be able to tell you the part numbers or links to the parts you need. I agree you will need more than one saw. I have a 260 with a standard bar I use 90% of the time till I'm ready to get my other saw out with a dime tip on it.


----------



## KIGX

Thanks.

I realize this is an open-ended question but what would a good Stihl saw be to put a carving bar on? An MS190 or MS200?


----------



## cowboyvet

The ms 200 would be considered by most the gold standard but for a gold price. The ms 192 would be a good second and my choice for the money. Make sure you have the rear handle version of these saws for carving. Stihl is the only one making 1/4 chain just for dime tip carving but is high priced even for 1/4 chain. You can get standard 1/4 chain from another source cheaper and cut the back of the tooth off to get the same result. No matter how you go, I can get a loop of 3/8 for my 42" bar cheaper than I can get a loop of 1/4 for my 12" dime.


----------



## chadg01

The 024, 026 and 260 have larger bar studs than the smaller saws. I tried to put my 12" cannon on my 260 just see if it would fit and it would not. log homestore.com has bars for them but they only have the quarter tip available for the bigger stihls. Here are the details 

ca0020-carving-bar-lgstihl

American made.

Fits the Large Stihl styles...e.g. 024, 026, and larger. (MS250 uses a standard carving bar).

These bars are available with a "quarter size" tip only. You can use 1/4, 325, or 3/8lp chain on these bars...it depends on the sprocket on your chainsaw.


----------

